# Measuring Etex by weight for a 1:1 mix for small amount



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

Going to take the Etex plunge since Waldo cut off our supply of inexpensive Devcon.

Reading many horror stories of sticky results I was thinking about mixing amounts by weight; thinking for small amounts weight would be more accurate than volume.

Has anyone else done this?

Is there any reason to pour the resin or hardner first?

I am planning to use one mixing cup. Weigh the cup; add the weight of one to the weight of the cup and pour to that weight; then add the weight of the other and pour to that weight.

Below are my calculations to do it. I think I got them right.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I use the medicine cups. Two drams of each, four drams total...does about 4 musky baits.

I put the hardener in last since it seems to be the thicker of the two. That way it tends to mix easier with the thinner stuff on the bottom.

I've never measured by weight, so I can't help you much there.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey VT, Sounds like I use the same little cups that Vince uses, same proportions as well. I get my cups from CVS. 100/pack I think it is. You get good at eyeballing quickly. I make sure that there is a lot of light coming down from above and get my nose down there next to the cup so I'm looking thru from ths side. Make sure youe etex is warm. It pours easier and is easier to control. If you work in a cold basement like I do, I take the bottles and put them in my pockets for a bit while I'm getting the rest of my things organized.

How's the ice look up your way?

Cheers,
John


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi,

After mixing E-tex, letting it sit for a couple minutes will thicken it up a little like Devcon-won't drip as much. 

I recently made the switch to Parks epoxy at Home Depot (in the isle with the stains/varnishes, not with the epoxy in the disposable tubes-Locktite). I think I like it a little more. It seems a little tougher, a little thicker, not as magnetic to dust, but has the same gloss/shine. :0)


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

I was just worried about eyeballing small amounts thinking that little mistakes with little amounts would have a big effect on the 1:1 ratio.

Plugman - Ice is still thick on still waters but most of the rivers have broken up. Won't be long now. 25 days 0 hours 45 minutes 30 seconds until Vermont bass season starts.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Just don't sneeze when you're adding part 2.
Screws things all up....


I may be heading up your way in mid May to help open up the camp. 
I'll let you know.

Cheers,
John


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a question for you guys about e-tex. As soon as you mix it can you apply it. Do you apply it with a brush just like Devcon 2T. I mainly make jigs and spinnerbaits, and am a die hard D2T user. I want to use it for my painted blades to see the difference, that's why I'm trying this. D2t seems to attract a lot of dust particles. If the explanation is to long would someone be willing to let me PM them for some more help................Thanks in advance.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

**** Shark said it well. Let it sit for a few minutes. I usually try to find some small task to keep myself occupied for about 5 minutes or so. Mixing very thoroughly is critical. At least 3 minutes or one song on the radio.... Seems to mix better to Willie Nelson tunes in my house. 

I'm going to have to give that Parks epoxy a try. Maybe it will break a few Bluefish teeth...


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

The Parks epoxy is only $19.95 too (32oz.). It definately has me....more durable, cheaper, same clarity, less dust, mixes better, easy access a Home Depot. Give it a try if you want?


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Coon_Shark said:


> The Parks epoxy is only $19.95 too (32oz.). It definately has me....more durable, cheaper, same clarity, less dust, mixes better, easy access a Home Depot. Give it a try if you want?


I may try that next. I paid $15 for a 32 oz kit of e-tex, so I'll see how that goes first. Then I'll experiment. Thanks for the info.


----------

